# Food Safety News - 01/24/2022 Study finds that cultures can protect from foodborne pathogens in cheese



## daveomak.fs (Jan 24, 2022)

*Study finds that cultures can protect from foodborne pathogens in cheese*
By News Desk on Jan 24, 2022 12:05 am
A recent study published in LWT, found that bacterial cultures, known as protective cultures, can fight pathogens and prevent them from causing illness by hampering their ability to infect someone at several key points. Protective bacterial cultures are commercially available and are designed to control undesirable microbes in foods, including foodborne pathogens such as Listeria... Continue Reading


*Ice cream, mushroom companies warned after FDA inspectors find Listeria in facilities*
By News Desk on Jan 24, 2022 12:03 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*10th American Food Sure Summit scheduled for March in Chicago*
By News Desk on Jan 24, 2022 12:01 am
The 10th American Food Sure Summit is set for March 28-29, 2022 in Chicago, IL. The annual event focuses on establishing a food defense plan, dealing effectively with product recalls, and risk assessment of the supply chain. Attendees also focus on tools for achieving compliance with food safety laws and regulations, engaging with the workforce... Continue Reading


----------

